# My new ride



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

more pics soon


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

such a tease! LOL


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

just a couple I had on my phone, I'll have to take some soon


----------



## vinu125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Your car 's nice . Congrate !
victory motorcars


----------

